# Warteschlange - Länge



## jonasvi (27. Nov 2016)

Hey Community,
ich hätte eine Frage, da ich auf dem Schlauch stehe. Also der Code-Abschnitt:

```
void simulieren() {
        int N = 1000;
        plotter.setDataLineStyle(LineStyle.BOTH);
        plotter.setAutoYgrid(100);
        plotter.setAutoXgrid(0.1);
        plotter.setXLabelFormat("%.1f");
        plotter.setText("P_in", 0.95, -50);

        for (double pIn = 0.1; pIn <= 1; pIn += 0.01) {
            int numTests = 30;
            int sumLength = 0;
            int max = 0;
            int min = 100;
            for (int test = 0; test < numTests; ++test) {
                int length = schlange(pIn, 0.5, N);
                sumLength += length;
                if (length > max) {
                    max = length;
                }
            }
            plotter.add(pIn, sumLength / numTests);
            plotter.add("max", pIn, max);
            plotter.add("min", pIn, min);
        }
        graphic.repaint();

    }

    int schlange(double pIn, double pOut, int anzahlSchritte) {
        return (int) (anzahlSchritte * Math.random());
    }
```
Der Code simuliert (auch grafisch) eine Warteschlange wo eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für das Verlassen der Warteschlange fest bei  0,5 liegt und beim Eintreten die Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,01 bis 1 hochwächst mit der Schleife. Es werden N=1000 Schritte durchgeführt.

Nun ist es so, dass die Methode schlange() auch die Länge der Warteschlange zurückgeben soll (zurzeit gibt sie nur ein Zufallswert zurück). Da wollte ich erstmal testen, wie groß die Länge ist und habs mit Sys.print.out(length) überall probiert, doch kriege nirgendswo einen einzelnen Wert. Es werden immer viele Werte rausgegeben.
Habe es noch mit if-Bedingungen versucht wie:

```
if(test-1==numTests && numTests==30){
                     laenge=length;
                     System.out.println(length);
                     }
```
aber das ging auch in die Hose.

Also bräuchte einfach die End-Länge der Warteschlange. Kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen ;-D

Viele Grüße,
jonasvi


----------



## krgewb (24. Feb 2017)

Hast du das inzwischen lösen können?


----------

